# change of circumstances re carers allowance



## sherchar (1 May 2008)

my friend is currently in receipt of half rate carers allowance.  She has decided to get back with her ex, she ask my advice but I wasn't able to help.Her hubby earns 450 pw they have 3 children, she receives one parent family and half rate carers.  she is aware she will be entitled to full carers and fis but is concerned with how she will manage as fis takes 6 months to come through they have said and she is wondering will carers allowance automatically change it over to full or will it need to be a new claim again as she waited months for the original claim.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 May 2008)

As this is a complex issue involving 3 seperate sections I suggest you write to each one of them in turn (keep copies of all Letters and applications)

To the Lone Parent section stating that you will be moving in with spouse on whatever date.

To Carers section stating that as you will no longer (from date) be claiming Lone Parent you wish to claim the full rate of Carers. Include spouse's income, payslips etc.

Apply for FIS and see the CWO for help to tied you over. Bring details of the applications you have made


----------



## liketoknow (2 May 2008)

i am in the same position. i am claiming one parent family payment.
i recently qualified for domiciliary allowance, but havent received payment yet. 
i now qualify for carers allowance and today i am sending off the dca letter and am getting the half rate carers backdated. 
i have put in my letter that  i want to claim full rate carers allowance and half the rate of opf as  i want to come off opf in the very near future. 

i am also getting back with my ex but he hasnt moved in with me yet, so as soon as he does i will be coming off the opf.
one thing to note is that when getting fis, the carers allowance is not taken into consideration, so if the op"s circumstances were as follows:

carers allowance 214 
partners wages 450

carers allowance disregarded
income limit for fis for 3 kids is 665 ( i think)
665-450=215
60% of 215=129

fis payment paid is 129 euro per week.

the cwo will only help if the op can prove they will certainly qualify for fis , and may in the mean time pay the 129 ,but this will be deducted from the fis payment when it eventually comes through.

my circumstances are that my carers will be 214,
my partners income 350
he pays maintenance to his ex for their 2 children of 100 per week, 
we have 2 children
so it will be tight also.

 :


----------

